# Early King Salmon Run



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I know gofish2day and probably others are heading to Alaska this summer and you might find this report interesting. 


The King Salmon run appears to be in a continuing decline in Alaska. The Kenai is closed for fishing in June and is catch and release only on the Kings in July during the second push of fish. The Cooper river is reporting "historically low" returns of Kings and sockeyes. The Goodnews river, where I just spent a week, had probably its lowest king return for a first week ever....hard to say whether that is due to less fish or high water or both. 


Nevertheless, the King remains true to its name as the supreme fish in small Alaska rivers. On the fly, the King is unmatched in these small waters and represents a great challenge for all anglers. Landing one is very tough and the odds favor the fish. On the five days I fished for Kings, averaged about 5 Kings per day, 6 Jacks per day ( the first year Kings which are not sexually mature), 2 chums per day, and on the one day I spent rainbow fishing 20 native leopard Alaska rainbows, plus grayling and dollies. 


The best king went 35 pounds, first picture. The next best was 30 pounds (weighted on my scales second picture) and several in the 20 pound class. One chum was a personal best of 15 pounds(third picture) and a real brute of a fighting fish. The rainbows are simply beautiful (fourth picture), stunning but the grayling is one of my favorite fish to catch(fifth picture). 

Hopefully, this is a temporary decline in numbers of Kings because it is truly one of the greatest fish in the World by almost any measure. It would be catastrophic for future generations of anglers to not be able to experience this magnificent fish. 

Good luck and tight lines to all who make the trip to Alaska this summer!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*A few more Alaska pictures*

The best way to determine how fresh your salmon is usually by how bright, chrome, they appear. However, this isn't the best indicator as that is the sea lice, especially the long tailed sea lice which only last in fresh water a very few hours. Notice them on this fish which has some flush to its color but the sea lice say for certain that it is only hours removed from the salt.

Alaska remote river trout are really special. On this river they ran up to about 23 inches. Larger ones exist but are somewhat rare. These are called the leopard rainbows and they are stunningly beautiful.

The "Jacks" are sexually immature king salmon which for some unexplained reason come into the rivers with the 5 year old sexually mature fish. They never return to the salt and die in the fresh water. They resemble a spec and even fight like one and although they are a good fish, they are always a disappointment when you are after big Kings.

Alaska is truly the Great Land, and should be enjoyed by all. No place like it in this World.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Where did you find the grayling? Too bad about the Kenai.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I can't wait to get back up there. It's a special place.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Where did you find the grayling? Too bad about the Kenai.


The grayling can be found in Alaska anywhere that has a pure environment...usually that is well removed from people and at some altitude with clear fast moving water. If the water isn't 100% pure, there won't be grayling. They readily take flies especially caddis flies.

Yes, the Kenai has been overfished for years IMO. That's where the term "combat" fishing started for me. The genetics of the kings in that river are tremendous and hopefully one day they will rebound in numbers from where they are now.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great Report!
The rainbows are incredible fish and beautiful. The chum in your pic has all his colors as well. It is a shame the Kings are declining. I have not caught one. I am going to Kodiak Island in 1 month and hope to catch one. (Why Kodiak- Posts by Meadowlark) He did incredible there.
I think the Red is true best eating and silvers are second. 
These fish when caught are 10-15lbs and jump like monkey nuts when you catch them. Incredible! I can only imagine a 30 or even a 60lb King. THe Kenai River was known for large kings but as stated declining.
You can find affordable flights on Alaska Arilines from Houston.
The key is guiding yourself. I am guiding myself on the Kenai and in Kodiak. Itâ€™s all about the timing of the fish.

Incredible pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

To add:
The reds and silvers migrate up the rivers in the thousands. Incredible to catch but all about the timing of their run to spawn in that pertiular river. Incredible to eat too!
PINKS - run on only even years. They are the ones with the hump backs. They will be in the rivers by the millions! You can walk across them but only great to each fresh!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Gofish2day said:


> ...I think the Red is true best eating and silvers are second.
> ...


I thought that also until I ate my first bright fresh caught river King out on the Aleutians years back. Kings are fantastic!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great report MDLK. I'm going late Aug. Hopefully tail end of Silver Run. That's when I have caught the biggest fish. Going to do a float trip to the wild side hopefully.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for the great report, sure brings back memories. I lived in AK for 20 years and fished the Kenai for many of them. There's a reason they're called kings.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I will be taking my first trip to the Kenai the week of August 12th. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good for you boom! It is well deserving of "looking forward to it" . One of the greatest feelings in my life is when I hit the runway in Anchorage on the way to great fishing. 


I've gotten more reports of spotty king salmon returns this year. Seems every Alaska river is reporting poor king returns this season except the Nushagak. 

The silvers should be starting good on the Kenai by the time you get there and the reds should be thick. Check out the confluence of the Russian and the Kenai for some hot red action....but expect combat fishing there. Rainbows and Dollys should be plentiful on the river and eager to hit bead flies. 


I'm ready to go back... no place like it!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Boom
Send me a PM with your contact info. I can hook you up with some info. I will be there just before you. This will be my 4th year going to the Kenai.
Go to facebook and check out Alaska Outdoor Journal. Incredible amount of information.
For Halibut go to a city called Seward Alaska. Bigger fish and incredible views. Saltwater Salmon is also good. You can limit on Salmon and halibut the same day.

Like Meadow lark stated - incredible place.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Gofish2day said:


> Boom
> Send me a PM with your contact info. I can hook you up with some info. I will be there just before you. This will be my 4th year going to the Kenai.
> Go to facebook and check out Alaska Outdoor Journal. Incredible amount of information.
> For Halibut go to a city called Seward Alaska. Bigger fish and incredible views. Saltwater Salmon is also good. You can limit on Salmon and halibut the same day.
> ...


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

82dodge said:


> Thanks for the great report, sure brings back memories. I lived in AK for 20 years and fished the Kenai for many of them. There's a reason they're called kings.


Yes, they are Kings indeed....and every bit as worthy of the name as the warm water Silver King many of us so cherish.

My first trip (and last) to the Kenai river was 1979. 70-80 pound kings were caught there every year and a 50 pounder didn't even warrant notice. It was shocking to see the jungle combat fishing there with everyone catching and keeping those unique genetically superior Kings...and now they wonder where the Kings went and merchants and marinas all over Alaska are all wringing their hands in fear of king salmon closures.

I took my search for big Kings elsewhere after watching the Kenai circus. My trip to Goodnews this year was on the basis of reports of 50 pound Kings there...and indeed they are there, but few in numbers. The lodge will box 25 pounds of King salmon for each angler...and they are wondering(denying) why the Kings numbers are declining on that relatively small river.

I expect river closures next year, if this decline continues. It would be a tragedy if the King's demise is allowed to continue unabated.

It is a fish like none other in fresh water and is truly the King.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It seems that outfitters would offer something to promote catch and release trips.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Counting this year, I have fished the Kenai River system for 4 years. Read the reports. The guides will bring you but you might catch 1 King and I mean might. But...â€¦
Millions of Red and Silver salmon to catch. Both incredible to Eat. All 10-15lbs and fight like Monkey Nuts when you hook them with leaps 3ft in the air.
This year is an even year. The pinks come up the rivers by the Millions. They are the trophy fish with the big arched backs and wide mouth with big teeth. Incredible fighters and there will be Millions in the Kenai River when you are there. Just....no good to eat in fresh water. Catch and eat â€¦ pretty good. Keep one to freeze Na!
I went to Hope Alaska last year and you could walk on them. Great fun!


The Kings are pretty numerous in the Saltwater if you like trolling.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

For many years I trolled for kings in the salt off of Deep Creek. That's as good a fight as you'll get out of a king. Camped on the beach and launched my 18' Lund on the incoming tide. Trolled for kings until the tide slacked and then went out deeper in Cook Inlet for halibut. Tides can get over 20' there. Fillet out a king's tail and fry it in butter for dinner on the beach. Those were the days!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

82dodge said:


> ...That's as good a fight as you'll get out of a king. ...


Try it some time on a fly rod just inside the river where the fish are just minutes/hours removed from the salt....you might be surprised at the fight they put up.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Meadowlark
I can only imagine. I have had 12lb reds salmon dam near break my knuckles trying to grab a fly rod reel to stop em against the current. All the while going monkey nuts jumping 3ft in the air. Remember there is nothing to stop a fly rod reel from spinning backwards. There is a drag but its not great. That little stump of a handle can get you.
Come to think of it, a 30-60lb king on a surf rod would be a challenge.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Gofish2day said:


> ...Come to think of it, a 30-60lb king on a surf rod would be a challenge.


In a river, 30-60lb fresh king is a challenge no matter what rod you use. It requires a second person who knows how to skillfully operate a boat to assist with landing. Its nothing to have to chase a big king several miles in the river...very difficult.

Hope you tangle with one on one of your trips.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I hope so. The plan is to Fish Kodiak island for 3 days. 1 charter trip in the ocean for Salmon / halibut. Hope to catch Salmon though. Possible best chance at a King. Then guide myself for 2 days on the rivers. Kodiak is known for the largest brown bears in the world. I hope to see them from a distance. Otherwise, I am pretty sure I can outrun my [email protected]#$.
Back to anchorage and fish the Kenai for 3 days, self guided. Then travel to Homer and have 1 charter booked in the Cook Inlet for Salmon/Halibut. Second chance at a King. The first day there will be fishing the little Sue river north of anchorage for Silvers. Last year that was amazing. Great read if someone wants to find that post.


----------



## InSeine (Mar 24, 2018)

*Alaska*

I moved to Texas in January from Kenai Alaska. Here are a few AK pics


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW very nice pics. You are lucky to have lived there. I hear the winter darkness takes a toll. Yes, the eagles are like black birds here - Everywhere!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool pics InSeine. I'm getting a little antsy


----------

